# Probable Shark Bite at Hilton Head Island



## SueDonJ (Oct 12, 2015)

Whoa!  It happened Friday; hope she's okay.

Island Packet 10/12/15


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh my.  I hope so too.  We are headed to Port O Call (in Shipyard!) in a couple of weeks......


----------



## PGtime (Oct 14, 2015)

We were there at the beach right after it happened.  We asked about her condition to some witnesses who described it as relatively minor.  This is the only time we have ever seen the emergency gate opened near the Shipyard beach.

Our thoughts and prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## conshek (Nov 10, 2015)

We were at Hilton Head this summer for 2 weeks the beginning of June and almost every morning that we went walking along the beach (before 8am) we saw the fishermen catching small sharks.  Some were very small but the largest was maybe 3 feet.  A fisherman remarked that he has been catching more sharks than fish lately.  They cleared the beach once while we were there for a sighting during the day.

Where there are baby sharks, there are adult sharks.  

Hope the girl was o.k.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sharks attacks have been active this year from Florida to Virginia.


----------

